# Orchid Leaf tip turning black



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I purchased a mini orchid from Black Jungle last week and placed it in my little 10 gallon temp tank and today noticed that the tips of the leaves are turning black. This can't be good. Why is it happening and what do I need to do?


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Md,

Can you post a picture of it? What specific Orchid is it?

Might be caused by tap water (salts/minerals) or caused by fertilizer... would also be helpful to see the orchid. 

Also what is the tank set up like? Airflow conditions? Misting conditions?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Here she is:






It was in a very basic 10 gallon with full glass top and only misted once in one week with aged tap water. No air circulation.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

no big deal. It happens. PLant looks to be in good shape to me


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

BTW, that plant is going to need a lot more space than a 10 gal tank, and more airflow too. 
Itll do better in a windowsill with daily misting.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice plant. Here's a care sheet for the genus in case you'd like one:
http://www.logees.com/ftg/laeliocattleya.pdf


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link Hypostatic. Frogparty it will be transferred to my 4'x2'x3' viv if it is ever delivered :/. How big do these things get and so it's ok in there for now or should I just keep it in a window sill until the other tank arrives? Is it ok to mist it directly and let water stand on the leaves? This is my first foray into orchids.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Laeliocattleya can get large. They don't like Vivarium conditions, and like it hotter than your viv is going to get. Better to keep it on a windowsill. Water on the leaves isn't a good idea I that tank. If it evaporates quickly its no big deal, but standing water is a no no


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm...I was actually told by Richard at Black Jungle that it was good viv orchid. So no direct misting leading to standing water...check.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

What does it meqn if a leaf turns yellow on a new orchid. Not that this has happened to me. Just want you to be prepared.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ali, I have this hybrid (though your clone is coerulea and much nicer than mine), and each growth doesn't get all that large. That being said, Catts. typically aren't great viv orchids, especially this one. This is a primary hybrid with Catt. walkeriana as one of the parents. C walkeriana needs a seasonal dry rest to do well. This doesn't seem to be all that important for the hybrid, but I give all my plants much reduced watering in the winter anyway. This one probably won't really enjoy constantly wet viv conditions. 

Look into Pleurothallids, small Maxillarias, some of the other mini Oncidium relatives if you want to stay Neotropical, or you can try Bulbophyllums and some of the lowland mini Dendrobiums as well.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Zach. I wish Richard hadn't said it would be fine given this feedback. I look forward to seeing the pack you are putting together for me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the impression that the BJ guys tell people less than accurate infor frequently to make sales.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If you want good relaible Vivarium orchids, look into Pleurothallis, Bulbophyllum, Restrepia, Lepanthes, or Gastorchilus.


----------

